# Problemas con el subwoffer Genius modelo Sw-5.1 de 1500 w



## art77 (Jul 8, 2013)

buenas tardes, si alguien pudiera facilitar manuales o diagramas de un sistema de audio con subwoffer marca genius modelo sw-5.1, consegui uno  dañado y resulta que le sacaron un integrado, necesito la información para ver si puedo repararlo. muchas gracias


----------



## osotronico (Jul 17, 2013)

hola amigo art77, desde el siguiente link podes bajar el manual de servicio de ese aparato. exitos amigo.
http://elektrotanya.com/genius_sw-5.1_home_theater.pdf/download.html


----------



## CAHERGO57 (Ene 6, 2015)

Puedo conseguir con ustedes el diagrama de softwofer genius 1500 ...


----------



## crimson (Ene 6, 2015)

Hola CAHERGO57, bienvenido a la Comunidad.¿Será éste?:
http://elektrotanya.com/genius_sw-5.1_1500_ver.1.0.pdf/download.html

Saludos C


----------

